# Wireless Timeout Problem



## Contra88 (Jan 11, 2011)

Right, I hope I've put this thread in the right place...

So I'm living in a house with two other people with laptops, and my wireless internet times out after about 5 minutes, and the only way I can get it to go again is by resetting the network adapter. I'm running a Toshiba Satellite M300, with an Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter. Also, the Network is being run off of a Mac (?) AirPort Extreme Router (?) thing, which I am not very familiar with. Here's my ipconfig if you guys need it:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\George>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::68cf:59ed:72a1:ed3a%11
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 21:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Users\George>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : George-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-C4-7F-B8-A2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::68cf:59ed:72a1:ed3a%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, 12 January 2011 10:18:21 a.m.
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, 13 January 2011 10:18:21 a.m.
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285218756
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-0F-FE-41-00-23-8B-BA-97-50

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040T PCI-E Fast Etherne
t Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-8B-BA-97-50
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{683C9AAC-80C4-4A35-97E8-A54FDBDA3
43B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{24A05EDD-4BF4-423D-B8B2-3BD34B7D6
FC8}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 21:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{683C9AAC-80C4-4A35-97E8-A54FDBDA3
43B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\George>


Any help would be really appreciated - I've done all the usual things, update drivers etc. And there are no other 2.4Gz devices in the house.

Thanks a lot!:smile:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Contra88 - Welcome to TSF,

From your wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Click on the 'Show Networks' to display all wireless networks on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## Contra88 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've attached the screen you asked for


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your wireless signal looks good, but please change the Channel to 1 it might help.

Updating your wireless adapter's driver to the latest will also be a good idea.


----------



## Contra88 (Jan 11, 2011)

How do I change it to Channel 1...?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You will need to logon to your router's web interface. Click here http://10.0.1.1 press enter then it will prompt you to put in the UserName and Password of the router. Locate the Wireless Page, and you shd be able to change the wireless channel.


----------



## Contra88 (Jan 11, 2011)

Right, I managed to set the Channel to 1. Still getting problems. AFAIK the drivers are up to date, had a look around on the net etc. No one else in the house is getting the same problems which is frustrating.

Any other ideas? Also - thanks heaps for the time and help you've given so far bro.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From the router's config page, try changing the Mixed Mode to B/G Mode.


----------



## Contra88 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ummmmm, I can't find anything on my router set-up resembling that?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

In my Linksys router, it's under Wireless Tab, then Wireless Network Mode, it's the same page where I can change the Wireless Channel. My current settings in on Mixed Mode, it shd be the same in your router then you'll have an option to choose B/G Mode.


----------



## Contra88 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmmmm I still haven't had any luck with this. But today when I was resetting the network adapter for the umpteenth time, I got a message saying that there was a problem labelled 'WSH Default Inbound Block', caused by Windows Firewall. I have Windows Firewall turned off, same with Windows Defender, so any ideas on what this could mean?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you pls. provide Print Screens of your router settings and attached the file here?


----------



## Contra88 (Jan 11, 2011)

Right I'm going to post up a few shots of my router settings.


----------



## Contra88 (Jan 11, 2011)

#2 of my Router.


----------



## Contra88 (Jan 11, 2011)

#3. This is the last one. Tell me if you need anymore screenshots.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Very helpful and I found it, it's in your *Post#14*, Wireless Tab, it's called Radio Mode, it is currently set to Automatic, please change it to 802.11 B/G/N. Save your setting after then test your connection.

Please let us know.


----------



## Contra88 (Jan 11, 2011)

Right, there are two settings: '802.11a/n - 802.11b/g' OR '802.11a - 802.11b/g'. Does it matter which one I use?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I would like to to try the first one, and see if your issue persist, if that didn't work then try the the second option.

Please report back.


----------



## Contra88 (Jan 11, 2011)

I've tried both settings, still same problem. I tried setting a static IP and that didn't fix it either. I've started getting the message 'Can't connect to the DNS server 10.0.1.1' as well. This is getting frustrating hahahahaha.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry, I was gone...have you done this?


> Updating your wireless adapter's driver to the latest will also be a good idea.


From your computer's Device Manager, locate the Network Adapter=> Properties=> Power Management Tab, in here you may disable any Power Save mode options by unchecking them off.

Also, from Control Panel=> Perf. & Maint=> Power Option=> System Standby and Turn off Hard disk, choose NEVER.


----------



## Contra88 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey, I'm starting to think it's not my computer, but maybe the Apple router that I'm using? I've been using my laptop on 3 different networks the last 3 days, and I haven't had the problem with any of them?

But yeah, Adapter is completely updated, I've tried most of the settings you asked me to change. I'm thinking of maybe asking Apple Support or something...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It looks like the router settings even from the beginning of this Thread that's causing an issue.

Try removing the Security completely from your router. Make sure to inform the rest in your household about this, bec. it will affect them.
Test your connection without any encryption, if it helps, try a very low Security which is WEP, then test your connection again.

Post back with an update.


----------

